# Where can i find beech?



## Rt395 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm new to wood working and want to build a wood working bench. The plans I have advise to use beech, birch or maple but I'm having a hard time finding any of these. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here*

http://theworkbench.com/pdf/current.pdf :blink: bill
where can we find you?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep as Bill said it would help to know your 10-20. For example if you live in the south as I do getting Beech means mail order. If you live in a region where Beech grows then you can use a tool such as a sawmill finder.

Buying it from an independent sawyer is often better than from most of the big companies. Not always there's some great big mills and some bad individuals but overall the small independent guy is usually going to give you more for your money and will let you pick. 

The prices in that list that Bill posted are outrageous IMHO and you don't get to pick, and it is RLRW. That's not a knock on you Bill I know you were just giving him something to look at - I'm just using it as an example of why it's best to at least try to find a local sawyer. Plus it supports your local economy. 










.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No knock, you're correct*

I was gonna be a wiseacre and say you can find beech next to the ocean, but I din't want to hurt a new member too bad....:blink:
Maybe he tell us were to find him.
That place I recommended , LL Johnson, is where my buddy the door maker gets his hardwood, at wholesale. What's interesting is last time he was there a few weeks ago he said the stock was at it's lowest level he's ever seen....practically no inventory. Not a good sign, building up this way is stopped in it's tracks and he's building 1 door a week instead of the 10 -12 he was in better times.
So the prices on that list, which I didn't look at may have been retail, or they may be trying to make ends meet. I donno? :blink: bill


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Going by his username I'll say eastern slope of the Sierra Nevada's ...all the way to Washington state. 

Beautiful High country desert... awesome Dualsport riding..:yes:


Oh and thanks for the link:thumbsup:


----------



## Rt395 (Dec 9, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> http://theworkbench.com/pdf/current.pdf :blink: bill
> where can we find you?


I guess that would have been good info to include. I'm from Louisville, Ky. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rt395 (Dec 9, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Yep as Bill said it would help to know your 10-20. For example if you live in the south as I do getting Beech means mail order. If you live in a region where Beech grows then you can use a tool such as a sawmill finder.
> 
> Buying it from an independent sawyer is often better than from most of the big companies. Not always there's some great big mills and some bad individuals but overall the small independent guy is usually going to give you more for your money and will let you pick.
> 
> ...


Thanks this sawmill finder was exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Rt395 said:


> I'm from Louisville, Ky.


 
Yeah.... thats what I meant. :laughing:


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you find any beech or maple?
Rich


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

how much beech ya want, we milled 2 logs yesterday,flat sawed it lots of beech here in wva


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

*Hammered Toes*



Rt395 said:


> I guess that would have been good info to include. I'm from Louisville, Ky. Thanks for the link.


Rt395, I lived and worked in Louisville several years ago and bought 50 acres of "knob land" in Marion county for a place to hunt. On this property there was an abundance of Beech, Oak, Hard and soft Maple, Hickory and Poplar. If you would try advertising in one of these counties I am sure you will be able to locate a small sawmill that would be glad to sell you some Beech rather cheap. If you were in WV I could saw you some because I have quite a bit of it here on my little 10 acre tract. In fact, I am planning on sawing some to make my wife a Butcher's Block work table for her kitchen this summer.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

hey hammered i am down in ritchie county,ellenboro wv were are you in marion?


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

cw log&veneer said:


> hey hammered i am down in ritchie county,ellenboro wv were are you in marion?


Marion County, Kentucky was the place I bought the land when I worked in Louisville. I am located in Gilmer County, WV, right next door to you in Ritchie. 

Hammered Toes


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

cw log&veneer said:


> hey hammered i am down in ritchie county,ellenboro wv were are you in marion?


Hey, CW, I thought I might get a response from you on the closeness of our locations, but everything got kind of quiet on your end suddenly. I hope you didn't get your hand in the saw or something.

Hammered Toes


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

no, still got all my digits lol, i sold my pickup a couple weeks ago and have been on the hunt for a ford powerstroke 7.3 liter 1 ton i found one , anyway my ex bro in law lives in glenville if u get up my way stop in and chat i m right off us rt.50 at way station road small log yard on east bound side i am gonna post some pics. if i can remember to take my camera. do u have a mill?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

cw log&veneer said:


> how much beech ya want, we milled 2 logs yesterday.....here in wva


CW, it might be in your best interest to fill out the profile including Town and State and also a link to your website if you have one. With your ID showing up as cw log and veneer and your location under it, some people on here might just look you up. 

Tony B


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

cw log&veneer said:


> no, still got all my digits lol, i sold my pickup a couple weeks ago and have been on the hunt for a ford powerstroke 7.3 liter 1 ton i found one , anyway my ex bro in law lives in glenville if u get up my way stop in and chat i m right off us rt.50 at way station road small log yard on east bound side i am gonna post some pics. if i can remember to take my camera. do u have a mill?


I also live near Glenville. What is your ex-Bro.-in-laws name. I might know him or of him. I go to Parkersburg quite often and I might stop by and say hello sometime. I have a Woodmaster 1220 hand crank mill that I play around with when I'm not hurting too much and 10 acres with some pretty nice hardwoods on it, so I have enough fuel to supply my woodworking urge with. I also have a 20X30 shop that I have stuffed with woodworking, welding, and metal working equipment. If I ever get it cleaned up and straightened around I might be able to do some work in it. I just took a 1990 Nissan and made a skidding truck out of it. I was using a Ferguson TO-30 tractor but it was just too dangerous to try and skid a log with it. I had too many close calls, and since I was almost killed in a fall a few years ago, I didn't want to overwork my guardian angel any more. A A tractor of this size might be the cats' meow on flat ground, but where in WV are you going to find flat land?


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

i hear ya hammer , i lost a couple friends back in the 90 s they were skidding with farm tractors. we call the skidder/pickups HOOPIES they make good skidders ray anderson is my ex bro. stop on by if u are up my way.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

cw log&veneer said:


> i hear ya hammer , i lost a couple friends back in the 90 s they were skidding with farm tractors. we call the skidder/pickups HOOPIES they make good skidders ray anderson is my ex bro. stop on by if u are up my way.


Did your ex-Bro-in-law just retire from the Glenville Post Office? If so, then I know of him. Not bragging, just stating. 

The Datsun pickup that I converted into a skidder is not a "newbie" to skidding. My son and I put chains on all wheels and used it up at Grafton when a fellow gave us a "few" trees to cut. We wound up cutting about 5,000 log feet of the most diversified timber I have seen in such a small plot. It was there we cut one of the biggest sassafras trees I had ever seen. It was 22 inches at the butt, and we got two 12 foot logs out of it. But all we had at the time was the truck with a steel pipe bed to pull the trees with. And, as I can prove by people that have seen us skid with it, we pulled big logs uphill with it. But now I have added a boom with a winch and log sled I built so I can keep the logs cleaner without having to power wash them to save saw blades.

I know this is a rather "caveman" way of skidding logs, but I don't plan to saw much lumber or ties. I just want to saw enough to supply my own needs and perhaps for my son. I will try and do all the work myself if my back holds up.


----------

